# television



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

First time does anybody know if UK televisions are compatable in Spain as we are moving over october


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

most are! If its a multi standard then its fine, but if its a uk standard then no! Also if you're planning to use a sky box it doesnt matter what it is, it'll work!

Jo xx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

*tv*

ken,

What is multi standard


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> ken,
> 
> What is multi standard



What make and model is your TV, My OH is a bit of a TV expert and will tell you if yours is ok, although dont forget if you're going to be using a sky box it doesnt matter!

Jo xxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> What make and model is your TV, My OH is a bit of a TV expert and will tell you if yours is ok, although dont forget if you're going to be using a sky box it doesnt matter!
> 
> Jo xxx


ken

No sky box and have not bought tv yet we are looking for a 37ins or 24ins what would your your OH suggest


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> ken
> 
> No sky box and have not bought tv yet we are looking for a 37ins or 24ins what would your your OH suggest



Samsung maybe ??? There are many of recommendations depending on your budget. He says your best option would be to go to Curries or a good TV store and ask for a multi standard that will work in Spain, they should know.

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

These day MOST Tvs bought in the UK will work in Spain and vice versa.

The issue used to be with the old analogue TV systems, where Spain and the UK used different sound "settings" so a UK TV using a TV aerial for Spanish ANALOGUE channels would get a picture but no sound, due to the different sound settings. Some TVs were "multistandard" meaning you could go into the settings and alter the audio and video settings for the country you were in - France used SECAM video settings, which if viewed on a nonSECAM TV the picture would be in black and white!

Now that terrestrial TV is now digital (Spain swicthed off all analogue signals and went totally digital easter 2011, the UK is dithering around and doing it region by regions and may just about finish this time next year - Yorks and Lincs are next in line this month!) this is pretty much a universal standard. So a UK TV plugged into a Spanish TV aerial will (or should!) get the Spanish digital TV channels and sound with no problems. You may have to change the country settings, but pretty much any TV bought in Europe is compatiable with most digial TV systems in EU countries.

Similarly any external device you use and plug in via SCART or HDMI or components will also work OK, as again thay are all standard.

The only issue is sometimes Spain power supply may not be up to scratch. Most electrical itmes like to run on 240 volts. In Spain thats 220volts. Now if you or neighbours turn on thnsg that use a lot of jouce, like aircons, pool pumps, electric ovens, irons, and microwaves, then your powe will drop and thats when you experience "brown outs" - as the light will dont and go "brown" - an indication that your items are not getting enough electricity to keep them operating at optimum. In many cases it is low power than can cause as much problems as too much power. Thats when thisngs like UPS uninterruptiable power supplies or Sais are good, as they have a battery built in and the unit can use this battery power to help gkeep a power supply to a TV or Sky box at a reasonable level.

One thing these day, when buying a new TV is "what will you use it for". I download a few movies and programmes to watch. I put them on a memoery stick and pop it into the TV and it plays, saves having to burn things to DVDs all the time! I went around several shops with a USB stick with 4 movies of different formats like (AVI, MVK and MPeG) and went throguh the TVs that played the most. Samsung played the most, Surprising Sony TVs played the least! Did a few checks and reviews of the set online and Samsung it was.

Also, BIG difference between HD TV and HD Ready TV. A HD TV has a built in HD tuner to allow the reception of HD channel via a TV aerial. A HD Ready TV means you have to have a HD souce (like a HD digital terrestrial set top box) if you want Spanish HD TVs channesl via a TV aerial. As long as the TVs have HDMI or HD component cable, then they will work with most HD satellite receivers or DVD players

Hope this helps.


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> Samsung maybe ??? There are many of recommendations depending on your budget. He says your best option would be to go to Curries or a good TV store and ask for a multi standard that will work in Spain, they should know.
> 
> Jo xxx


Went to Currys and a few more they said that there TVs are not compatable but i didnt ask about multi standard, a Samsung would be OK we are after a 37ins or 42ins at thee moment we are with Torreset and how would we get a Sky box

Ken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> Went to Currys and a few more they said that there TVs are not compatable but i didnt ask about multi standard, a Samsung would be OK we are after a 37ins or 42ins at thee moment we are with Torreset and how would we get a Sky box
> 
> Ken


Do they train these people?????? "Sat" on here is your man, theres nothing he doesnt know about the system here and about sky etc!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

sat said:


> These day MOST Tvs bought in the UK will work in Spain and vice versa.
> 
> The issue used to be with the old analogue TV systems, where Spain and the UK used different sound "settings" so a UK TV using a TV aerial for Spanish ANALOGUE channels would get a picture but no sound, due to the different sound settings. Some TVs were "multistandard" meaning you could go into the settings and alter the audio and video settings for the country you were in - France used SECAM video settings, which if viewed on a nonSECAM TV the picture would be in black and white!
> 
> ...


Cheers that was great, a lot of it a bit complicated for me but will get my mate to explain he is a bit off a boffin on these type of things, thanks

Ken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> Cheers that was great, a lot of it a bit complicated for me but will get my mate to explain he is a bit off a boffin on these type of things, thanks
> 
> Ken


Waaaaaayyyy too complicated for me, hence the simple answers I gave from my OH - he knows I wouldnt explain it well lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> Do they train these people?????? "Sat" on here is your man, theres nothing he doesnt know about the system here and about sky etc!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for your help i must be keeping you both up as its 2252 hear so its 2352 in Spain I think we will have a look at Samsung and have another chat at Currys but i do feel a bit more at ease 

Cheers

ken


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

jojo said:


> Do they train these people?????? "Sat" on here is your man, theres nothing he doesnt know about the system here and about sky etc!!!!!


I thnk Currys or Comet were the one investigated by WHICH, where a "assistance" said that the customer needed to but a HDMI cable as the Freesat HD box they were buying did not have one. He then sold the WHICH investigator a £50 HDMI cable, but started at a £100 HDMI cable!

The Freesat HD boxes all come with the HDMI cable.

Secret film embarrasses Currys and Comet - January - 2011 - Which? News

Shop floor investigation - Buying a new TV - LED, LCD and plasma TV - TV & DVD - Which? Technology

Sometimes going to an independant gets you more knowledge and more personal touch than the "robots" at currys and comet.


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> Waaaaaayyyy too complicated for me, hence the simple answers I gave from my OH - he knows I wouldnt explain it well lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Your answers were fine i got one from some else which was a bit complicated but will sort out


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers

Ken


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ken1sub said:


> Cheers
> 
> Ken


this might be a daft question - but why not just buy a tele in Spain??


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi Ken.

The simply answer to your question is to buy one in Spain! there is no need to buy one there and transport it,

It seems by your OP that you are looking at buying one? We have installed thousands of Samsungs!

They are the best IMO.

Regards,

Carl.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's what we did, buy one in Spain. You will have to shop around though as they can be more expensive here than in the UK. We got a very good deal from Eroski (hard to believe I know) and got a 32" LG (Lifes Good) HD and it is excellent. I once went to Currys for an iron and being who I am I know next to nothing about buying irons. I guy came up and asked me if I needed help so I said yes some advice on irons would be good. He told me he would send their iron expert over to help. This sounded too good to be true. An iron expert. WOW. A gangly youth of about 17 wandered over told me in broken English that he was indeed their iron expert. I asked what I hoped would be a great first question with which we could cement our new friendship. I said which iron do you recommend. He said, wait for it, what do you want to use it for. I left.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Hi Ken.
> 
> The simply answer to your question is to buy one in Spain! there is no need to buy one there and transport it,
> 
> ...


installed???

why would you need someone to install a tele??



we just went to Eroski, picked what we wanted, put it in the boot, took it home & plugged it in!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Plug and play very simple. But if you can't do it maybe it's time for the rest home...


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> installed???
> 
> why would you need someone to install a tele??
> 
> ...


Well Xabiachica.

Why did you reply to this, its typical of some people in these forums! There was no need, I offered my personal and professional opinion, and for your information not every one can install
A Tv. 

As for "installing" a Tv, I meant that we as a company has installed Tv's onto a wall for example.

I stopped offering help on some forums purely for the reason like your irrelevant post.

Regards. Carl.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Well Xabiachica.
> 
> Why did you reply to this, its typical of some people in these forums! There was no need, I offered my personal and professional opinion, and for your information not every one can install
> A Tv.
> ...


ah well I accept that's a different matter - maybe you should have been clearer - I genuinely couldn't work out what you meant by install!!


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

ive only just come on this site so im not to sure how it works so youneed to slow down on what you say the reason i want to buy uk is they are a lot cheaper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They are cheaper in the UK in the main, but you can get some deals in Spain. Thats something for you to work out really - the cost of transporting it over here, the worth of its guarantee and whether you want someone to come and connect it for you lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> They are cheaper in the UK in the main, but you can get some deals in Spain. Thats something for you to work out really - the cost of transporting it over here, the worth of its guarantee and whether you want someone to come and connect it for you lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


hi again 

transporting is not a problem but you could be right on the cover if it goes wrong so maybe we should have a think.

Do you any thing on health cover as i have a few questions


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ken1sub said:


> Well that cleared tha up pretty quick thanks again get a bit confused on this site as i dont no how to use it right like if i want to write a new message and there is loads more but thatanks for your help also i come out of the site then wait for a e-mail then go backin stupid


Click on Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad and click your refresh every few minutes is probably the easiest way! Have a play around and experiement, look at some of the other posts, theres actually lots of really useful info on here too. 

Jo xxx


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> Click on Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad and click your refresh every few minutes is probably the easiest way! Have a play around and experiement, look at some of the other posts, theres actually lots of really useful info on here too.
> 
> Jo xxx


Well I will try that and have a little play thanks for your help speak to you soon nearly bed time you stay up late


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi 

Just to let you no ive decided to buy a television in the UK and i think ive found how to get a new thread im not that thick well i dont think i am


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

ken1sub said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you no ive decided to buy a television in the UK and i think ive found how to get a new thread im not that thick well i dont think i am


im not to sure if i sent this


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> most are! If its a multi standard then its fine, but if its a uk standard then no! Also if you're planning to use a sky box it doesnt matter what it is, it'll work!
> 
> Jo xx


Hi thanks for all your help got a new tele 46 inch samsung lcd cheers guys


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cost of electrodomesticos*



ken1sub said:


> im not to sure if i sent this


To buy in UK or not to buy - this is the question. In fact it is a question I asked on a new thread but as nobody has responded and the matter has been raised here, I'll pick it up and run with it, hoping for a bit more response.

I did some research on big domestic electricals - fridges, freezers, washers etc and it is clear that, as with the OP and his TV, _substantial_ savings can be made by buying in UK.

If one is set to pile a load of stuff, including electrodomesticos, into a truck to move to Spain anyway, there is the opportunity to buy all new, if, as in my case, existing electros are fully functional but long in the tooth. None of my kit is less than 10 years old.

It would take a tiresome amount of number-crunching to work out the saving in purchase prices versus the saving in transport cost but has anybody done this? Or has anybody brought all new kit from UK?

I'd really rather not find myself with conked-out old kit within a short time of moving. Fridges and freezers do not take kindly to being moved about. 

As for after-sales, I have policies on gizmos with Homeserve. When turning down the renewal on my cooker and joking that I'd only do it if the policy would transfer to Spain, I was told that Homeserve have a Spainish div, called Homeserve Iberia or somesuch. Electrodomesticos, boilers, cookers et al can be covered in Spain it seems.

Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

chrisnation said:


> To buy in UK or not to buy - this is the question. In fact it is a question I asked on a new thread but as nobody has responded and the matter has been raised here, I'll pick it up and run with it, hoping for a bit more response.
> 
> I did some research on big domestic electricals - fridges, freezers, washers etc and it is clear that, as with the OP and his TV, _substantial_ savings can be made by buying in UK.
> 
> ...


There is another alternative.

When we bought our house in Spain we bought all the white goods from the previous owner, along with the fitted kitchen - this is quite common as it is not counted in the taxable value of the property. 

We sold off our UK stuff before we moved. What we have now is all really good quality, much better than what we had in the UK, and nothing's broken down yet (six years on). so we reckon we got a bargain.

We bought a new TV here two years ago when it was 20% off in Media Markt sale. This was still slightly more than the same model was retailing at in the UK.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Electrodomesticos*



Alcalaina said:


> There is another alternative.
> 
> When we bought our house in Spain we bought all the white goods from the previous owner, along with the fitted kitchen - this is quite common as it is not counted in the taxable value of the property.
> 
> ...


Your option is ideal. A great saving in schlepping stuff across europe. 

But for anyone needing to equip themselves, the problem remains. An Indesit freezer on e-Tuyo is Eu425. The same model in Germany is Eu299 and in UK is GBP265. Similar results come up for other machines. Either they are _appreciably_ more costly or the same money buys a much better machine in UK. For eg, a Bosch 70cm 5-burner gas hob costs the same in Sp as a Baumatic 90cm 5-hob in UK. I have a Baumatic 90cm 5-burner [is brill] and for sure a 70cm 5 burner is either too small or 1 burner too many, whichever.

On the figures I've given, the savings on a washer, a dish-washer, a fridge and a freezer [I don't like combi units - you lose both if there's a fault] would rent a Luton for a week, if one is inclined to DIY removals, as I am.

Are Sp prices higher because there is a heavy tax loading or are retailers simply charging the extra, like record shops in UK did on CDs in the bad old days before Amazon etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure they are, maybe you are looking for UK specific appliances which aren't available in Spain?

For example my 40" Samsung LCD TV was cheaper online here than in the UK

Last month I bought a Zanussi washing machine, listed as 240UKP on Amazon and found for 269€ from an online retailer in Spain.

I also bought (from a local Worten) a Fagor dishwasher for 389€ (12 place settings, electronic display, 9 programs, AAA rated etc) and the only thing I can find similar online is around 350UK.

Whilst in Worten also bought a little 20L stainless 800W microwave with grill, 79€.. quick check on Amazon/Ciao for anything similar brings up stuff all around the 60 quid mark

All the stuff from Worten I could have got another big discount on due to some government scheme but unfortunately having just moved I had nothing with the new address on it


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Gizmos*



ShinyAndy said:


> I'm not sure they are, maybe you are looking for UK specific appliances which aren't available in Spain?
> 
> For example my 40" Samsung LCD TV was cheaper online here than in the UK
> 
> ...


That's very encouraging. Your response is a gold nugget for anyone lining up a move.

The appliances I priced up were specifically models on the e-tuyu site that were also on sale in UK and elsewhere in EU. So I guess we can say that e-tuyu is very uncompetitive.

That now answers my query. It means that as long as it does not cost a significant amount extra to ship white goods amongst all the other stuff which can't be done without [Fender Stratocaster Plus, Rogers LS55s etc], existing gizmos are OK to bring and run until they conk, knowing that to replace them will not be at premium prices.

Whether to store them for an interim rental period of 12 months or more, before buying a property, is a different matter. Last time I stored stuff the 'interim period' turned out to be 5 years. The ginormous CRT widescreen TV was not worth the vast space it was taking up and I gave it away. The washing machine disintegrated into a heap of rust as it came off the van and went straight back on, headed for the tip.


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

chrisnation said:


> That's very encouraging. Your response is a gold nugget for anyone lining up a move.
> 
> The appliances I priced up were specifically models on the e-tuyu site that were also on sale in UK and elsewhere in EU. So I guess we can say that e-tuyu is very uncompetitive.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We have removers to take us across and we have 16 cubic mtrs but he has alowed us the whole van which is 20 so it is well buying what we ned in the UK


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*UK appliances*



ken1sub said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have removers to take us across and we have 16 cubic mtrs but he has alowed us the whole van which is 20 so it is well buying what we ned in the UK


Are you going to give them a thorough road test before packing them up to go? I would. Some gizmos can be d.o.a. and you don't want to find that out when you first plug it in in Spain.


----------



## ken1sub (Jun 22, 2011)

chrisnation said:


> Are you going to give them a thorough road test before packing them up to go? I would. Some gizmos can be d.o.a. and you don't want to find that out when you first plug it in in Spain.


All ready started doing that all ok so far 

Thanks


----------

